# New Reef off Perdido Key



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Escambia County is about to build a new snorkeler reef near shore in the Gulf on Perdido Key. Here is the article.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*Reef*

Cool. Thanks for posting.:thumbup:


----------

